# Auditor General of Canada Fall 2014 "Mental Health Services for Veterans"



## The Bread Guy (25 Nov 2014)

In a nutshell, from the Auditor General's video about the programming:


> In our audit of mental health services for veterans, we found that Veterans Affairs Canada has put in place important mental health supports.
> 
> However, in many cases, the Department is not doing enough to facilitate veterans’ timely access to mental health services and benefits.
> 
> ...



Highlights:


> ....Facilitating access to mental health services
> 
> Overall, we found that Veterans Affairs is not adequately facilitating timely access to mental health services. Veterans Affairs Canada has put in place important health supports for veterans, and the Department is providing timely access to the Rehabilitation Program. However, access to the Disability Benefits Program—the program through which most veterans access mental health services—is slow, and the application process is complex. We found that Veterans Affairs Canada has not analyzed the time it takes, from a veteran’s perspective, to receive a Disability Benefits eligibility decision. This finding is important because Veterans Affairs Canada has a legislative responsibility to facilitate access to the specialized care required by veterans with mental health conditions.
> 
> ...



Full list of recommendations + VAC's responses here, full report here.


----------



## McG (26 Nov 2014)

One reporter put it this way:


> Veterans deserve more than government spin
> Michael Den Tandt, Postmedia News
> Edmonton Journal
> 26 Nov 2014
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Nov 2014)

A good cartoon from the Chronicle Herald today.

Veteran's Affairs Canada


----------

